# My white tree frog has been puking up clusters of crickets after eating them



## Lisagerena (Dec 5, 2021)

Hi. First time user here. I have 4 WTF's. 
The past couple months I've found clusters of crickets that were not digested completely thrown up. I been watching and finally I identified which frog it is.
Last night after and hour after eating six maybe seven crickets Mr Gulliger completely expelled all his food. I've moved him to isolation.i place him in a small dish of water and he's said in same position pretty much. Just now I noticed he has pink hanging out the side of his mouth that hasn't gone back in. Now the pinks in turning into a bubble.
What is the cause of the puking?
What's can I do for him now


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

That sounds like a gastric prolapse -- the stomach is coming up through the mouth. If so, that's a medical emergency -- the frog needs a vet to see if the condition is treatable, or if it needs to be euthanized.

You can search for a qualified exotics vet here:

ARAV search


----------



## Eurydactylodes (Sep 7, 2021)

Take him to a qualified herp veterinarian immediately. He will probably not make it.


----------



## Lisagerena (Dec 5, 2021)

Eurydactylodes said:


> Take him to a qualified herp veterinarian immediately. He will probably not make it.


Ive left messages at a couple in state vets. For the time being would suger water bath help. Is he in pain.
Also I don't know price for a vet visit would be. I'm afraid financial cost will exceed what I can afford. It's been a rough year w three little ones making ends meet.
If this is worse by tomorrow how could I put him down?


----------



## Eurydactylodes (Sep 7, 2021)

Lisagerena said:


> Ive left messages at a couple in state vets. For the time being would suger water bath help. Is he in pain.
> Also I don't know price for a vet visit would be. I'm afraid financial cost will exceed what I can afford. It's been a rough year w three little ones making ends meet.
> If this is worse by tomorrow how could I put him down?


It is very possible that he is in pain. However, there is nothing you can do about that, save euthanasia. Keep in mind that we all lose animals, and it is likely not your fault. Animals sometimes just fail to thrive.
Unless there are qualified exotics veterinarians here, you will not get any good information. Diagnosis and treatment of animals requires years of education and often a doctorate degree.
The best we can do is consider root causes based on husbandry. Can you send images of your tank and provide a detailed care schedule?
Thanks!


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Eurydactylodes said:


> The best we can do is consider root causes based on husbandry. Can you send images of your tank and provide a detailed care schedule?
> Thanks!


Great advice. Using this questionnaire will help get all the info.

Answer all these questions as best you can (*cut and paste -- please don't quote because that makes it hard to read the responses*):

1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ?

2. What are your temperatures (day and night - highs and lows) and how do you measure those temperatures? Does the vivarium have any supplemental heating, and if so, what type?

3. What lighting is on the enclosure (brand, type, wattage) and does the lighting add heat to the vivarium?

4. What is the Humidity like (percentage or guesstimate)? What type of water are you using? What is your misting procedure (automated or hand mister, how long and how often)?

5. Describe your tank/enclosure and its lid or top, and give details about the ventilation (how many vents, where are they positioned, how large are they).

6. What kind of food are you providing, how much and are you dusting it? What superfine powdered supplements (brand and exact product name) are you using and are they fresh (i.e. how long has the container been open, and how is it stored)?

7. Any other animals in the enclosure currently or recently? Tankmates / other frogs ?

8. Any type of behavior you would consider 'odd' ?

9. Have you handled or touched the frogs recently ? Any cleansers, paint, perfumes, bug sprays etc near the tank ?

10. Take pictures of EVERYTHING -- the frogs, the enclosure, the vents. Take numerous pics of everything - that will be of great help.


----------

